# my other pleco



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Not sure where to post this but the other pleco has passed away. I will do a water test tonight and see if the levels are in an okay range. This weekend I plan to do a water change. I don't have any new filter cartridges at all and have absolutely no money until next month. I just have the two clown loaches and I am praying that I don't lose them. But if I do, I will run the tank a full cycle before adding more fish, I may do a fish cycle. But if/when I do the full cycle and have it done, I am going with small fish that stay small, like neons tetras. I can put a bunch in the 55 gallon tank that I have.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Angel ; why don't you just rinse the old cartridges and put them back.if they have carbon in them just slit the top and shake it out..


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

I could try that, but they have been in the filters for a couple months and they may fall apart. If that happens, I am screwed, because I don't have any money for new filter cartridges.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Angelclown said:


> I because I don't have any money for new filter cartridges.


if that's the case I would start saving now no matter how long it takes to purchase a filter that only uses filters you need to wash instead of replace...
or there could be your next birthday/xmas pressie


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what kind of filter is it ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

The filters that I am using are Aqua-Tech 30-60, and Top Fin 60. The Top Fin 60 requires the large filter cartridges, the Aqua-Tech 30-60 takes EZ change #3 filter cartridges.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

weedkiller said:


> if that's the case I would start saving now no matter how long it takes to purchase a filter that only uses filters you need to wash instead of replace...
> or there could be your next birthday/xmas pressie


I will be saving up for a new filter or filters, but I have to do something now so the clown loaches don't die of too much ammonia or a disease.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go to the craft store and buy some polyester comforter batting...rinse your cartridges and wrap them with the batting...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

I messaged you lohachata. I have absolutely no money until September 1st. That is roughly 2 weeks away.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

don't worry about it..just hang in there a little longer..you can rinse the cartridges carefully for now..even if they fall apart you can run them until you get fresh media..
there is enough bacteria built up already...that should hold for quite awhile..


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

I will give it a try right now. I may just have to run the filters without filter cartridges for the 2 weeks until I can get more. I am going to test and see what the levels are and I will post here the results.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

The results of the test: ammonia 0 ppm, nitrite 0ppm, nitrate between 80 and 160ppm. My filter cartridges may have another week or so to go before they don't work anymore, we shall see. Well I rinsed the filter cartridges and they didn't fall apart. YAY!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

good...now start doing some water changes..


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes sir! I plan on doing water changes once a week from now on. I don't plan on missing any water changes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

by the way.....do not throw away your old cartridges when you get new ones...maybe i can show you a trick with them...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

OK. If they don't fall apart and are still in pretty good shape. Yeah I hate not having money when I need it, especially for the fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh....do me a favor and put up a couple of pics of the cartridges...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

I will see what I can do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Lohachata: here are the filter cartridges that I use for my 55 gallon tank. Both filters take two cartridges.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...those will work..you are going to need a sewing kit...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

I think I have one but have to check when I get home. Right now I am out getting some advantage flea medicine for my rabbits.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Lohachata: I am home now from my errand and yes I do have a sewing kit. The sewing kit has scissors, thread and needle.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

good.....keep them handy..


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

I certainly will. I always have it handy in case I have to sew something that got a rip in it or whatever needs fixing.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the cartridge in the left pic should be the easiest..the other a little more hassle but should work fine..


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Now you have me curious. What are you going to show me with these cartridges?


----------

